# Carlsbad is toast



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Went out to Carlsbad for a quick trip through the caverns and was surprised to to see the whole park was basically burnt to a crisp.










The caverns didn't seem to have been affected.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Wow! I didn't realize it was that bad! I'm in Hobbs right now and we were getting ready to head that way in about half an hour.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

You didn't tell me you went to Mars! Your fast.  Enjoyed them.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

sandybottom said:


> You didn't tell me you went to Mars! Your fast.  Enjoyed them.


It an "out of world" experience that's for sure.. Little different than when we were up there a few months ago. At least the prickly pear was green then.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Looks like they have been trying to burn the cactus out of that area.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

teamfirstcast said:


> Looks like they have been trying to burn the cactus out of that area.


I don't think they were trying to but it sure did happen.

On a photographic side note.. I didn't have a wide enough lens to capture what I wanted. I ended up shooting 5 vertical panels and stitching them togather in PSE 9. The original is over 4060x7193. t was also shot at F22 to give maximum depth of field...

Sometimes I forget there is a way to get more pixels for a print or more coverave than I have a lens for..


----------



## evolution21 (May 28, 2011)

Just hope nothing happens to Carlsbad Caverns because I havent been there like in 20 years and would like to go back in the next couple years.


----------

